# Somethingroyal has a litter!



## RacingHedgehogs (Aug 7, 2014)

This morning, my mom went downstairs. She looked in my hedgehog's cage and found two hoglets. I went down this afternoon, and found 3 or 4 hoglets in her cage. They can't more than a day or two old, and this is a new mother, so hopefully, she won't destroy her litter. Don't have pictures yet, but will have them in 2 weeks, when I can handle the babies. :grin:


----------

